# Where to buy Apple RAM in Dubai



## daniellowitz (May 21, 2010)

Hi

Im looking for a store in Dubai where I can buy following RAM for my Mac computer

Its a 4GB for my macbook pro

KTA-MB1066/4G

Thanks in advance

Daniel


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I upgraded my MBP from 4GB to 8GB a while ago... although I ordered an 8GB kit from amazon.com and had it shipped via aramex since it costs over $1000 if purchased locally ... at least that's what our procurement department said.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

daniellowitz said:


> Hi
> 
> Im looking for a store in Dubai where I can buy following RAM for my Mac computer
> 
> ...


There is an authorized Apple retailer in the Dubai Mall, just outside of Gallery Laffayette on G level, I believe. (2 levels below food court) However, I do not know if they carry RAM. For some reason I think the name starts with an "i" like inStyle or iStyle, something like that. But beware, the prices on things I have looked at there have been VERY expensive.

Sending you a PM, may have a solution!


----------



## trivedijv (Mar 8, 2011)

daniellowitz said:


> Hi
> 
> Im looking for a store in Dubai where I can buy following RAM for my Mac computer
> 
> ...


Hi Dan,

try the apple store in Dubai Mall.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

trivedijv said:


> Hi Dan,
> 
> try the apple store in Dubai Mall.


APPLE STORE in the Dubai Mall. _Really_???


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

DubaiATC said:


> APPLE STORE in the Dubai Mall. _Really_???


iStyle is the authorised Apple retailer. Shops in Dubai Mall (ground floor next to Galeries Lafayette) and Mirdiff City Centre (opposite the cinema). Prices aren't at all cheap.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

If you want cheap, switch to a PC 
Apple is all about design and a secure OS, and substandard features in a closed environment for lots more money


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

150 dirhams for an iPod wall charger from iStyle. Enjoy the prices.


----------



## DubaiATC (Jun 26, 2010)

If you want cheap, switch to a PC 

*Wow, you make such a compelling case for switching to PC, to get CHEAP. No thanks!* 

Apple is all about design and a secure OS

*And since when is good design and a secure OS not a good thing???* :confused2::confused2::confused2:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Hmmm recently Apple's MacOS hasn't been THAT secure. Right now it's all about ease of use. I thought Macs now use normal RAM that you get in other computers? But either way, you are better off buying them from overseas and if I am correct, they come with international warranty so you can get your parts replaced anywhere.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

DubaiATC said:


> If you want cheap, switch to a PC
> 
> *Wow, you make such a compelling case for switching to PC, to get CHEAP. No thanks!*
> 
> ...


Please quote the other parts of the sentence as well  thats how politicians feel about being "taken out of context" 
Design - YES, 
Secure OS - not so sure; more of a marketing hype
lack of features - yes
closed environment - yes
overpriced - hell yes.
For other Apple versus other debates, there are 1000s of comments on engadget.com


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

Psshh nig**z please ... lol heheheh

On a serious note, IMHO ... owning an apple laptop is merely for the sake of vanity (and the 8 hour battery life ... yeah, uh huh).... and there is absolultey nothing wrong with that ... 

If one really needs to run OS X ... it will run on a POS Dell .... 

I myself have owned two MacBook Pros of different generations ... both of them ran / running Windows + Visual Studio. 

Design ... not bad ... secure OS .. I dunno about that ... 

As to the PC being cheap ... well I dunno about that, there are Alienwares and Sonys priced over $5K ... and i'm not saying that MBP's are cheap either ... although its "expensiveness" has gone down dramatically over the years.

So ask me about vanity. 



rsinner said:


> Please quote the other parts of the sentence as well  thats how politicians feel about being "taken out of context"
> Design - YES,
> Secure OS - not so sure; more of a marketing hype
> lack of features - yes
> ...


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> Hmmm recently Apple's MacOS hasn't been THAT secure. Right now it's all about ease of use. I thought Macs now use normal RAM that you get in other computers? But either way, you are better off buying them from overseas and if I am correct, they come with international warranty so you can get your parts replaced anywhere.


Of coursen you'll then need to open your MacBook yourself, thus voiding the warranty, but hey, Macs don't break down, right ? :boxing:


----------



## Saint Ari (Oct 1, 2010)

I "think" upgrading RAM (and harddrive --- another I "think") ... does not void the factory warranty.



Lita_Rulez said:


> Of coursen you'll then need to open your MacBook yourself, thus voiding the warranty, but hey, Macs don't break down, right ? :boxing:


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

These days replacing RAM does not void warranty, unless of course in order to access the RAM you have to take the thing apart (some require that!). With most laptops it's a simple compartment on the underside.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Moe78 said:


> These days replacing RAM does not void warranty, unless of course in order to access the RAM you have to take the thing apart (some require that!). With most laptops it's a simple compartment on the underside.


Agreed in the PC world, or in the case or the regular Mac Book. But we are talking about a Mac Book pro here, this means unibody aluminum case. Which means no slot for HD / RAM / battery changing, but opening the whole thing.

Apple T&C may have changed, but they did not use to be happy with people opening their hardware and fiddling by themselves.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

A quick google shows official instructions from Apple on how to replace said RAM, not easy but not quite as hard as one would think.


----------

